# Hospital Stay



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I just got done with a two week stay in the hospital. I have discovered that this forum is the only thing keeping me halfway sane. I have been really depressed for the past year and a half, and everything finally came to a head two weeks ago. I am feeling much better now though.
Cheers,
The Norseman


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Glad your feeling better buddy .. stay positive!!


The Norseman said:


> I just got done with a two week stay in the hospital. I have discovered that this forum is the only thing keeping me halfway sane. I have been really depressed for the past year and a half, and everything finally came to a head two weeks ago. I am feeling much better now though.
> Cheers,
> The Norseman


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Norseman you are one awesome gentleman I’m glad you are doing better. You and I are fortunate to have this Forum to keep us grounded. I’ll bet the scenery where you live is beautiful, and Ive heard the fishing is excellent. I’m betting you can achieve just about anything you choose to do.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Yep, in the past two weeks I have found that life is actually worth living.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic ❤


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hang in there buddy! Life's worth slingin about! Really glad your feeling better.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sanity is over rated, happiness is not. I say this from personal experience. When I have been at my worst times I hung in there to see how much worse it could get and to my surprise it got better


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome back!

Glad to see you posting again.

I hope you are up to a new build, and maybe a shooting vid in the near future!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Glad you are ok! Life is always worth living, even if it doesn't seem like it at the moment.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I am glad you are home and hopefully in good care. Remember life is a journey and it will be so interesting through the years to see where your led and who you meet and what you will do. Don't miss a minute of it.


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

Nice to hear you are feeling better. Hang in there and good shooting.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I wondered where the Norseman was..welcome back dude????????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well Norseman as you can tell by all the well wishes, you are highly thought of by us Forum members❤


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

...and we are very relieved you don't have the flop hand! 

I pray you find your way past this illness Norse.

You write well. Do you keep a journal?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome back! Very glad to hear you are doing better and Im sorry that you have been dealing with such difficulties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Woooo! Norseman, you friend have some goods news! Glad you are back and thank you sharing.

Now... what are shooting? And do you have any plans for making... making things is a very positive and rewarding endeavor. I am bias and try to recruit people all the time.

And sanity is over-rated and nigh to pure subjectivity... but he is correct. Happiness is the stuff... ellusive at times... it comes from the most basic simple things.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad to see you are on an upswing! My daughter lived in Anchorage most of her life and lots of the people she knew had S.A.D light boxes. Ya' got one? No? Might try it. :iono:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome back, buddy!


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> I just got done with a two week stay in the hospital. I have discovered that this forum is the only thing keeping me halfway sane. I have been really depressed for the past year and a half, and everything finally came to a head two weeks ago. I am feeling much better now though.
> Cheers,
> The Norseman


Hey Norseman

Hope all is well and that you have been getting in some good shooting.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Like allst!!! My button is broke


----------

